# Hi All been a while!



## Possum (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a question for my learnered friends.
My sister lives in Strathalbyn and is looking to sell her 10 yr old Childrens Python with enclosure and all fittings.
Can she do that from this site or should she find a local buy/swap/sell page? She is worried someone from a non-reptile enthusiast 
background will want to buy her. She is only selling her because she has been very ill and cannot tend her like she used to, Piston 
(snake) handles well and is very placid.
Just asking advice, thanks in advance.
Anne


----------



## Wally (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Anne

Only issue would be that either you or your sister would need to be a subscriber to this site to advertise.


----------



## Possum (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been a longgggg time aps fan but just have not posted in a long time. Just wasn't sure how much of an audience there is in SA


----------



## Wally (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure on the SA audience, but congrats on your 1000th post!


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2015)

In SA, she'll possibly have more luck advertising it on Gumtree, but become a subscriber & advertise it on here too, more people that see it the better. Either way she'll need to have a permit.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 23, 2015)

Wherever your sister advertises, she can stipulate that she will only her python to a licence holder. That way she will know it is going to someone who has a reptile background.


----------

